# Step 1 Painting A 8N Logo



## My_Ford_8N_1952 (Jan 6, 2006)

First step in painting your Ford logo.

Spray paint the logo the color you want it to be, don't worry about the surrounding area it will be repainted later.


~Kevin~

Photo Date: 1-25-06


----------



## Archdean (Jul 15, 2004)

Neat Kevin, No wonder I'm a dunce, I would of done it just the opposite!! tiphat


----------

